# Hallmark Ornaments 2018



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the email today about the new Dream Book!
https://www.hallmark.com/digital-dream-book/?mc=T_V_DM_NA_continously_ED_NA_GC_DreamBook


Snoopy
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...noopy-halloween-ornament-1.58-799QFO5256.html











Another Snoopy one, Spooky Snoopy Musical Ornament
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...alloween-ornament-with-light-2499QFO5226.html












Mini Batty Bat
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...y-bat-halloween-ornament-1.41-799QFO5266.html











Mini Sugar Skull Guy 
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...kull-guy-halloween-ornament-1-799QFO5273.html











Mini Sugar Skull Girl
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...kull-gal-halloween-ornament-1-799QFO5263.html











Vampirina, I guess she's sorta Halloweeny
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...ey-junior-vampirina-ornament-1599QXD6343.html












Bewitching Bat
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...ching-bat-halloween-ornament-1599QFO5236.html











Season's Treatings Caramel Apple Goodness
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...-goodness-halloween-ornament-1299QFO5233.html












Ghostly Mausoleum Musical Ornament
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...alloween-ornament-with-light-2499QFO5253.html











Mini Halloween Ornament tree
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...een-ornament-tree-with-light-2495QFO5255.html











Happy Halloween Werewolf diorama
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...-werewolf-halloween-ornament-1599QFO5246.html











Walking Dead Daryl Rides again. This one is not nearly as good looking or cool as their first Daryl ornament & since I'm done with the show I probably won't get this one.
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...d-daryl-rides-again-ornament-1999QXI2903.html











One page 32 of the PDF of the Dream Book there's also a Zombie Merle ornament that's listed as a limited quantity ornament but the picture quality isn't that great but here's the link to the PDF version of the book.
https://www.hallmark.com/on/demandw...a55738aea/dreambook/2018-InstoreDreambook.pdf


And last but not least, my faves, the NBC ornaments!!
ONE of the Nightmare Before Christmas ornaments but not available until Oct. 6, 2018.
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...-armed-bandit-metal-ornament-2999QXD6356.html












Here's the other one but it's really more than one, it's a set of NINE Jack heads!!!
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...porcelain-ornaments-set-of-9-5999QXD6353.html











Most are available July 14, 2018, click on the links for the dates & the actual paper books are in stores now too so start your list now!!

Not sure if I need all of them this year. I'd like the Walker Merle one maybe, I'll definitely get the little Werewolf diorama one since I have all the others & the NBC ones, especially the Jack heads, those are pretty awesome. The minis are cute too. 

This year I think I'll actually send in my Wish List. We'll also get a couple of the fire trucks & my husband loves the metal birds so we'll get those. I gotta go back & see what airplanes they have this year, he loves their airplanes too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t collect ornaments but the NBC one is pretty cool! What do you mean your done with TWD?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don’t collect ornaments but the NBC one is pretty cool! What do you mean your done with TWD?


Done watching it. After this season's finale I'm over it. Not even if Reedus shows up nekkid again. 

OK who am I kidding, if Reedus shows up nekkid again maybe, but other than that, I'm over watching WD. I never really got into FtWD so that frees up my Sunday nites again!

I think they made a mistake by not deviating from the comic & giving us a death we wanted (& possibly needed after all the horrible deaths he gave us). I also think Negan works in the comics better than on screen & those deaths he caused were pretty visceral when seen in glossy color on our TVs as opposed to the B&W world of the comics. I felt zero catharsis & thought if they could deviate from the comics on other numerous occasions they should've done it then too. 

But they didn't & they've lost me. Something I never thought would happen. They almost lost me in Season 2 on that endless Hunt for Sophia, but they got me back with that finale but not with this one. I'm gone.

And that's from someone who made it through all 6 seasons of Lost & actually liked the ending of that show, but I'm over WD. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled Hallmark Ornaments thread!!

That WD ornament isn't nearly the same quality as last year's Rick or Michonne or even the first Daryl ornament. That first one really looked like Reedus & this one just doesn't. Unless it's some weird prototype or maybe they didn't have his permission to use his likeness again, either way I don't think it's a good likeness.

I'm hoping to get by our Hallmark tomorrow or over the weekend for the paper book & maybe to put in my Wishlist.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

While not all EXACT likenesses (I think the Rick one looks more like Luke Perry but whatevs), they're close enough that you would look at them & know who they are (especially if you were a fan):

Michonne from 2017










Rick from 2017










Daryl from 2016 with his iconic crossbow










But this guy? He's just some angry dude on a motorcycle:










However THIS guy is definitely Zombie Merle & will look great on a Halloween tree:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I didn’t care for the ending either of this past season, and thought Negan deserved much more than what he got. I know some people say killing him would be too easy and he needs to pay a much higher price for what he did, and in theory, watching everyone live their lives around him while he sits in a cell rotting will be a different kind of torture. But you know at some point someone is going to become a traitor to the group and set him free. I could never stop watching the show though. I have too much time invested in it to call it quits. I may not always like where the storyline goes, but overall I still think it’s one of the best shows out there in that genre.

I watch Fear as well. I’m not sure how far you got in it before deciding it wasn’t for you, but I can tell you that it drastically changes in season 2 (for the better) and I know a couple of people who have changed their mind about it after sticking it out past the first season (which is actually only 6 episodes).

As for the ornaments, I totally see what you’re talking about with Daryl! Honestly the Rick ornament doesn’t even look like Rick either, but Michonne is pretty spot on, as well as the one for Merle!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought I'd be there 'til the bitter end too, I really did. But I just can't.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I typically only buy the NBC ornament from Hallmark but.....really not feeling it this year  The Jack heads are much better, but too expensive for me. I would buy both if deeply discounted.

On the other hand, I love the Mausoleum so much, i went on ebay and bought the haunted house ornament and a magic cord! Might start collecting these instead depending on how NBC turns out next year.

I am also tired of the same sugar skull designs......wish they would make other designs in the series


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a good point, those are the same sugar skull designs, the selling point for these is they're minis (if that's you're thing), but they are the same designs as the larger versions from the last couple of years.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

The musical mausoleum is nice. I really like the NMBC heads - I assume they are based on the multiple sculpted heads used in the movie. But $60.00 ? Maybe if any are left over after the holiday...

RCAIG - I'm right there with you about WD. I was watching on and off, but Glen's death made me drop it like a hot potato. I decided if I was going to watch something on a Sunday night, I'd prefer something relaxing and enjoyable...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not too enamored of most of the Halloween choices this year. I'll get the little pumpkin diorama & the NBC stuff, but the rest I think I can take or leave. 

I'm not a big Peanuts fan so I don't need the Snoopy ones, the sugar skulls are cute but minis of the larger ones so I don't feel like I need them either, & I'm not that fond of the others. They're cute but I've gotta get a couple other Christmas ones so I'd rather spend my money on the firetrucks & birds for Christmas gifts instead of more Halloween ones that I really don't need.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks RCIAG! Something to look forward to. I collect the pumpkin dioramas, so I'll definitely be getting the werewolf one. I love Snoopy, but I was hoping the candles on the piano would light up too. Still cute though, so I'll probably get it. I like the Ghostly Mausoleum and watched the video, but I kept waiting for the doors to open and show something!  I got their pumpkin ornament tree last year and it's really nice. You have to buy the magic cord separately, but I think it was worth it and makes a great mini ornament display piece. Can't wait to see these in person.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Seeing them in person can change your mind one way or the other. Sometimes I see them in person & think "ugh, nope not getting that one" & then other times I think I don't want one then see it in person & have to buy it.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Seeing them in person can change your mind one way or the other. Sometimes I see them in person & think "ugh, nope not getting that one" & then other times I think I don't want one then see it in person & have to buy it.


So true, and so bad for my budget!!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures RCAIG! 

I think my favorites this year are the miniature, Bitty Bat, Ghostly Mausoleum, Spooky Snoopy - (love the piano and candelabra) - Bewitching Bat - (which follows Happy "Owl"oween, 2016, and Ravishing Raven, 2017) - and Happy Halloween! - (that features a werewolf this year). Sharon Viskar is the artist who creates the sugar skulls. I like the minis more than the larger sugar skulls from previous years. Hopefully she'll move on to other themes next year. She also created the Ghostly Mausoleum this year, so there's hope. 

Saturday's the big day. My store closed so Premiere will be 90 miles round trip for me, but it's always so fun to see the ornaments. For those in similar circumstances, I believe all the ornaments will be available online, but check to make sure... https://www.hallmark.com/search?q=halloween+ornaments&oq=halloween+ornaments And here's the NBC ornaments and figurines... https://www.hallmark.com/search?q=nightmare+before+christmas&oq=nightmare+before+christmas The other licensed ornaments can be found by searching for them individually.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Heaven help me but I may actually get up early this year to hit this Premiere. I should go online & order stuff or wishlist it or whatever you do so I can have what I really want. We've just been so busy moving the in-laws that I almost forgot about it!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, Grandma Lise! This almost sneaked past me. I may have to go to the store tonight and do a wish list if it's not too late. I really have to have the new pumpkin diorama for my collection. Guess I'll check out the website again and start an "I want, I need" list.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have tried 50 times to log into the Hallmark site & I just can't get it to work. 

This makes me crazy & not just for this site:
I put in my email & password & it says "wrong password" so I try a couple of the usual passwords I use & they're a no-go too. So then I request a new password to that email & it says it can't send it to my email. So I think "maybe I don't have an account" so I try to sign up for a new account then it states "there's already an account with that email." But it won't send a new password to the email so....I guess I'll just have to call them.

**lesigh**


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, Hallmark rolled out a lot of changes this year. As a result, there's been lots of problems with the website. My next step would be to call 1-800-HALLMARK. My issues were different but I share your frustration. Don't know the hours, but I have called and talked with someone during the day on the weekend. Good luck. Am interested in hearing what happens.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

If anyone's interested I got an Email from Hooked on Ornaments 2018 now in stock.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Premiere is here. Hope everyone has fun! 

BillyBones, not sure about Canada, but those in the US can order directly from Hallmark. I'm just across the border from you. 

Here's the link to where we can shop for ornaments... https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/keepsake-ornaments/ 

And here's a link to the Dreambook... https://www.hallmark.com/on/demandw...a55738aea/dreambook/2018-InstoreDreambook.pdf

Halloween ornaments are in the back on pages 90 and 91, others are found intermixed with the licensed ornaments throughout the last half of the dreambook.

Hooked On Ornaments ships to Canada, right?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I know this is a long shot, but does anyone have an extra Daryl Dixon ornament from 2015 that they no longer want? I’ve been trying to find one without paying an arm and a leg for it, and I just can’t see paying that much for an ornament that is only 3 years old. 

Love those NBC ornaments...may just have to get those. Yeah, it’s $60 but you’re getting NINE ornaments!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I'd bought boxes of those Daryl ornaments, sadly I only bought one that I can't part with.

Well, I got up around 8:30, got there sometimes after 9 (I had to get some stuff rearranged in my car to go to Salvation Army afterwards) & there was a line through the store already but a lot of those folks were picking up wish list stuff. I waited 45 minutes to check out, something I've never done before because I usually show up around noon instead but I did that last year & almost missed some ornaments.

For Halloween ornaments I got the Jack heads, the large bat (who is actually pretty cool IRL), the wolfman pumpkin diorama, the 2 small sugar skulls & the small bat.

The Christmas ones I got were 2 firetrucks, the 2 different robins & I had to get Wonder Woman.

Going in my definites were the Jack heads, the birds, the firetrucks, & pumpkin diorama. The others were a "must see IRL" type of thing & WW was a true spur of the moment thing. Saw her, HAD to have her, so she went in my basket.

All in all I didn't buy as many as I thought I would but I also didn't take my husband with me this time. He can be worse than I am with some of them, especially the car & plane ones.

The werewolf diorama is much better quality than the mummy one from last year. The background in the pumpkin raised plastic that's painted, not a sticker like the mummy's background. Also the bat is much prettier in person. There's some glitter on the light purple parts of his design but it's very pretty.

This year the Halloween ornament boxes have a black side with the word "Keepsake" on it, the year is on the top of them with the description of the ornament. The Christmas ones are the usual red sides.

I'm not a Snoopy fan so I skipped those but those seemed to be pretty popular as were the pumpkin based trees. The big mausoleum ornament was pretty too but it required you to buy the Magic Cord & I just didn't want to get into that. Plus the doors don't open & it seems like the doors on it should open. I also don't have any other ornaments that use the cord so it didn't seem worth it.

They have a LOT of large things this year. A Death Star tree topper, a Barbie thing where her dress lights up (I didn't really check it out since that's not my thing) & just a lot of larger scaled ornaments in general. Even the mausoleum is kinda big.

And now I have to check out & see if they have any planes my husband wants because I totally forgot to check those out.

Guess we'll resurrect this thread in October when the next batch comes out. That's when we can get the next NBC ornament & the Walking Dead ones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the Jack heads are porcelain so they're basically $6 - $7 for each head.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Worked all week. Finally got everything ready to go sometime after midnight. Back up at 5:30 a.m. Arrived at store - (100 miles round trip) - just after 8 a.m. They'd already been open an hour. Later I learned customers began lining up at 6:30 a.m. Yikes!

They still had all the limited quantity ornaments so this store can handle the volume. My kind of store. 

For Halloween, got 

First Impressions (Harry Potter) - nice likeness of Snape and the dialogue is good too.

Honeydukes Sweet Shop - (Harry Potter) - it's a good size ornament. Two holes located in the back for inserting two mini lights. Sign on front is fragile so was careful. Looks great lit up. 

Newt Scamander's Niffler (Fantastic Beasts) - Both Niffler and brief case nicely detailed: "brass" latches and hinges, "leather" handle; case is lined with patterned "fabric"; "leather" has seen a lot of travel evidenced by buckling. Niffler is so complete he looks like he could slip out of the brief case at any moment. 

The Many Faces of Jack Skellington (Nightmare Before Christmas) - I really didn't want to get it, but that voice in my head kept saying "Get it now or pay dearly later". The heads are porcelain, each maybe an inch high; nicely sculped and boxed. Each features a thin wire loop in the top and a hole in the bottom adding to the creative possibilities of how to display them. Will get Jack vs. the One-Armed Bandit in October.

Got all the minis: Sugar Skull Gal, Sugar Skull Guy, three of my favorite, Bitty Bat, Trick-or-Treat Snoopy

Ghostly Mausoleum attaches to a Magic Cord which makes possible two modes: 1) default mode features different colored lights softly flickering on an off, light bleeding through "cracks" in the front door, front and side walls, and roof, ghost blinks on and off which I think will look great on tree and 2) push button for a coordinated light and sound show with a creaking door, music, haunting laughter, and lightning flashes. Much more fun at home than in the brightly lit store.

Spooky Snoopy has a limited light and sound show, music plays, Snoopy laughing, jack-o-lantern face blinking on and off, flames on candelabra are clear and tinted yellow so can pick up some light from tree, but I think this ornament looks best in day light.

Bewitching Bat and Happy Halloween! is as RCIAG describes it. I'm really enjoying these two series ornaments too!

Oops...Just had a happy accident with Bewitching Bat. While unwrapping him, I accidentally pulled the eye hook out of the moon that dangles from his feet. But I actually like him much better hanging upside down. If you got this ornament, try it. And the purple glitter really sets this ornament off in dimly lit room, front and back. 

I can hardly wait to decorate my cubicle at work. Thinking September!

For Christmas, one of my favorite ornaments is Skating Snoopy. "Push the lever on the base of this Christmas tree ornament to see the interior scene illuminate and watch Snoopy skate while the ornament plays a jazzy instrumental tune." See it in action here by clicking on the video... 

https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...nament-with-light-and-motion-2999QXI3356.html

Another is the tabletop display and/or ornament, Santa's Magic Train. Love it. I think it's Ken Crow's best work to date. Click on the arrow to load the video. Takes a minute but worth the wait... 

https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...nament-with-light-and-motion-5999QGO1896.html

I'm having so much fun playing with my ornaments tonight!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to the October premiere because they'll have the regular NBC ornament but more importantly, they'll have the Merle zombie ornament. I hope the Daryl ornament looks better in person than it does in the pics because it's horrible looking in the pics.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I'm really looking forward to the October premiere because they'll have the regular NBC ornament but more importantly, they'll have the Merle zombie ornament. I hope the Daryl ornament looks better in person than it does in the pics because it's horrible looking in the pics.


I agree, it doesn’t even look like him! I’m looking forward to the Merle one too.....even though I hated his character on the show! LOL.....there’s always at least one character you love to hate (or hate to love) right?


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I was able to get the many faces of Jack after 3pm on premier day, albeit it was the store display. no regrets! my NBC collection is incomplete as it is, I'm grateful I could get this set at retail price


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was going through the Dreambook this morning and realized I neglected to mention two more Halloween ornaments that I plan to collect this year...









Mean Machine (Wacky Races), pg 99 - Featuring cartoon villains Dick Dastardly and Muttley... https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...-races-mean-machine-ornament-1799QXI2916.html









Monkey Business (Magic, The Wizard of Oz ), pg 96 - This ornament features sound. I think it's one of only three Hallmark WOZ ornaments that features the monkeys. Click on the play button to listen to the dialogue... https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...business-ornament-with-sound-3499QXI2973.html


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Just bought the Many Faces of Jack set (I was lazy, ordered online). Is it sad that I don’t have a tree to display these on? Does anyone have any suggestions on how to display ornaments without an actual tree? I can’t do trees, my cats would have a field day with it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A golf ball or shot glass display? Not sure how small they go since you'd only need 9 for the heads but they'd be enclosed & you could always get the smallest version & then put other small NBC stuff in there.

I thought my cats would just LOVE my Halloween trees but they actually don't. 

The big Christmas tree, well that's another story. That thing may as well be made of catnip as far as they're concerned, especially my Augie:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh man,that second photo.....there’s no way my one cat Roman would be able to contain himself! String lights? He’s a Pica and chews through every single visible cord in my house, so I have to cleverly hide them. If I could somehow figure out how to make a floating tree, I’d be good to go! LOL

Ahhh yes, I suppose a shot glass or golf ball display or some other type of shadow box would work. I’m kind of limited on wall space though so that will have to be my last resort.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh, your Augie is so adorable in your tree that SHE clearly owns!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Augie is a boy & he has a brother named Ziggy & together I call them The Furry Ruiner Brothers.

That cat-n-tree pic was from our first Christmas with them. Thankfully they were about a year old then so not in totaly fritzy kitten mode, but he made a cave in the tree right there. We didn't put ANY breakables or vintage stuff on the tree that year. If it couldn't be glued or repaired in some fashion or was fabric or metal it didn't go on the tree. None of great-grandma's breakables were anywhere in the house that year.

Now we have a bay window & they love getting in that instead of the tree for the most part but Augie likes to climb up the pole from the bottom on occasion. He's my little Tree Dweller! 

They're going to be 8 this year & they're mostly over it but BOY! when that tree box comes out Augie goes to Frantic City mode!! He tries to claw & eat his way into the box & I have no clue as to why it's so attractive for him. It's a tree I've had since 1993 & it only looks good once you've got a billion lights on it & a billion ornaments but he just LUUUUUVS it. 

Thankfully they never eat the wires or tree (though I've had cats that do that). They'l give it a gnaw here & there but that's just for attention, they don't really eat it.

Ziggy just likes to sleep under it. The Halloween tree I have is in a corner & they only bothered a few of the gourd ornaments on the bottom & only to get our attention when we were in the room. The other smaller trees don't interest them for some reason. Not even the one on the DR table that they can get to. 

Here's Furry Ruiner Brother Ziggy


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oopsie, sorry about that, and I even put it in all caps too! LOL......HE! 

My Roman is a tree dweller, too. Chews on everything and anything. He got zapped one time when he was about 2 yrs old when he chewed thru a lamp cord. He normally bounces off walls (literally, not figuratively) but for a whole day he was as quiet as a mouse and pretty much laid around all day. Which I know seems typical of most cats, but not him. I was going to take him to the vet the next day but he bounced back like nothing happened. He learned nothing from that incident since he still chews on everything. I even had to rush him to the vet a couple months ago for an endoscopy because he swallowed a 10 inch thick piece of ribbon that came off my Christmas Nutcracker, chased him for 5 straight minutes around the house trying to get it before it disappeared down his mouth, and I was afraid he might not be able to pass it. The next day, and $3k later, he’s up to shenanigans again. So, no trees in my house. Ever! LOL


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Bitter Apple could be your friend.
https://www.amazon.com/Grannicks-Bitter-Apple-Spray-Dabber/dp/B0002DHPAI


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Bitter Apple could be your friend.
> https://www.amazon.com/Grannicks-Bitter-Apple-Spray-Dabber/dp/B0002DHPAI


Been there done that. Doesn’t phase him!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no!! Hot pepper maybe?

The last cat I had that did that was years ago & it was only my old fashion wired headphone cords so if I put them away I was good. Our friends have a cat that did the same thing & he HATED Bitter Apple.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I wish I could find something that he didn’t like! Yes, I tried hot pepper too. When i first bought my house I bought wood plantation shutters for my windows and little did I know, they were going to be his next obsession. So I tried various things to discourage him, but nothing seemed to work. Now all my shutters have the ends chewed off on several of the bottom slats. I think he got bored with them since it’s been a while and the total damage isn’t all that bad, but still. I wasn’t happy when he started chewing on them literally the day I had them installed!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

One of three ornaments for 2019, _not this year_, by the same artist who created the this year's Mean Machine (Wacky Races) ornament - ( https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Hallmark+2018+wacky+races&_sacat=0 ) - and the 2013 ornament, Stand-Up Skeleton - ( https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...1313&_nkw=hallmark+stand-up+skeleton&_sacat=0 ). Can't show you the entire ornament or the other two, but if you like this one, you'll love the other two as well...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well today was the second premiere!

I got the new Jack on the one armed bandit but missed the Merle Dixon Walker one. I think I missed it by minutes too. Off to Ebay for him now!

I'm happy I got Jack though. He's very heavy & he's in a big red box, not a small white one like the other Keepsakes. The one armed bandit is metal which accounts for the weight. It's a great ornament.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Oops, been so busy working totally missed that today is Debut. Thanks!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awww that’s too bad you weren’t able to get Merle! I set a reminder for myself way back when this thread first started and wasn’t able to get there at the store opening yesterday, but I was able to swing by there later in the evening as I was on my way to a friends for dinner, and was able to get 1 each of the Walking Dead ornaments. I’m not a huge collector of Keepsake ornaments in general so I don’t have a base for comparison but the quality on these just seem “ok”, nothing special. I don’t know what they’re made out of but they are very lightweight, so I’m thinking plastic. And of course Daryl doesn’t actually look like Daryl, but we knew that from seeing the catalog photo but figured I’d buy it anyway to round out my little TWD ornament collection!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For some reason the last posts don't show for me when I come to this thread. I see on the"front page" that grandma lise & Spirits Vineyard have posted, but they just don't show when I hit the "last page" icon or when I come to the last page.

So I made this post, then hit "Go Advanced" the posts show up underneath.

I really didn't like the Daryl ornament, it was like they didn't even try, but I really wanted the Merle one & now it's just a matter of waiting for the mail. The store wouldn't put it on hold because they probably only got 5-10 of them. I do wonder if they won't make more or get more. I didn't ask. I was kinda amazed they went in the first hour, which makes me think someone bought a bunch solely for resale.

This reminds me of how Pez figured out they have a collector market & then started catering to them & it's just not as much fun to collect them anymore. I still get a few here there, especially the holiday Pez, but I don't go after them like I used to. Once they made KISS Pez I knew the jig was up.

In fact, I have a TON of Pez I need to get rid of, there's 2 large Rubbermaid tubs in our garage, but it's a daunting task & one only has so many hours in a day.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK now I see the other posts. Off to the mod "issues" thread to post about it. I think & hope this is the only thread where that happens.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

It’s funny u noticed that because I did too! I recall getting an email notification when grandma lise posted but when I came to make a post in the thread yours was the last post in the thread. So strange.

They had a sign in the store that said “Limit 1 per customer” so unless they don’t really enforce it, they make it a tad harder for resellers, although I’m sure true resellers are used to that sort of thing and just take their 10 kids with them to shop (haha no offense to the resellers!). 

So how much did u have to pay on EBay? I took a quick look just out of curiosity and they’re already doubled the in-store price! Crazy!

I still wish I could get my hands on last years Daryl but I just can’t pay those EBay prices. $180 for an ornament is beyond my already haphazard Halloween spending.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I think that is unusual for a limited quantity ornament to sell out in the first hour. Corporate stores are not allowed to pull limited quantity ornaments for wish lists but independent stores can and often are willing to do that. I encourage you to talk with the manager to find out what the best strategy is for acquirying the highly collectable ornaments. 

I'm trying to stop collecting hallmark ornaments now because my christmas collection is huge! So far that's been difficult but now that I'm no longer co-coordinating a Christmas event, I'm hoping it will get easier so I can focus more on my Halloween collection. I'm really pleased hallmark is offering more Halloween themed decor now.

I think today I'm going to order the Harry Potter anniversary ornament, the NBC ornament, and the set of three glass birds. The rest can wait until I have extra money again for collecting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I paid $32.95 (that's with shipping). I figured I should hop on at that price before it's over $100 like the first Daryl ornament. 

The NBC ornament is really nice but it is heavy. Now my husband wants the parrot that was only available to club members. I joined the club ages ago & then when I realized I had to rejoin yearly I decided it wasn't worth it (& at that time I couldn't afford it either).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Too bad there was a limit, otherwise i would’ve snagged a few to sell on eBay myself!


----------

